# Dana Close Ups



## Suggsy (Dec 18, 2009)

Just gorgeous


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, my! Just lovely. Love the color!!
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you!

Her nose looks HUGE!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks like she is very sweet. Is she more of a cream or an apricot? Lovely.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Funny! I just popped a comment about her on another thread. SO glad you shared - I think Dana is such an original! I just love looking at her.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*tina* said:


> She looks like she is very sweet. Is she more of a cream or an apricot? Lovely.



I think cream is what a lighter apricot is called.... I don't know! LOL!!

I'll call it cream. Just 'cause I like cream. Especially whipped.

LOL!!! :wacko:

Ps: Thank You, Tina, she is very sweet. I love her!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> Funny! I just popped a comment about her on another thread. SO glad you shared - I think Dana is such an original! I just love looking at her.


Are you talking about my dog behind my back? 

LOL!!! :rofl:

Thank you, Olie.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Dana is beautiful. She is a very striking color. Her nose looks so smooth. It makes me want to grab it and give her a big kiss.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Awh shes gorgeous, her face looks so soft i just wanna kiss her!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She's such an adorable dog! I am in love with her nose too, it's a really cool color and it looks so smooth! I just want to kiss that cute face of hers.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhh, a do so love such a deep clear cream!!! I hope she doesn't fade too much!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmm... do creams usually fade?

I guess I'll just have to wait and find out. LOL...


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful! The close up does make her nose look huge. Her eyes are so sweet.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

You are right we do all love photos and especially of her! She is beautiful.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks so angelic!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Awwwm such a pretty little Poodle girl!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a sweet baby.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone!

It makes me want to go take more pictures!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She is so cute I was going to post in another thread and comment on how cute she looks in your avatar


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Spoos have the sweetest puppy faces when they are shaved like that - you just want to SQUEEZE them!!! :biggrin:


----------

